# The Classic Game Room



## BlueFlag97 (Aug 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/InecomCompany

Probably the best reviewer on the net, or maybe everywhere. He reviews games, new, old, or obscure and does it with such passion and humor. Heck, he even reviews videogame accessories, and in some occasions, things that aren't game-related like bottle openers and a road trip across Pennsylvania (which he reviews as a game).

PS: He has a dog.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 4, 2010)

Let's take gaming advice from a guy who sucks at fighting games.

Good idea.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 4, 2010)

How does having a dog make him more likeable / better at rating games?


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Aug 4, 2010)

It's nice to see a reviewer who doesn't hate everything he plays, or has reviews that are just 15 minutes of swearing.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 4, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> How does having a dog make him more likeable / better at rating games?


Furries.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 4, 2010)

That was horrible, that vid.



CtrlAltCorrupt said:


> It's nice to see a reviewer who doesn't hate everything he plays, or has reviews that are just 15 minutes of swearing.


 
Wow, you're so cool being so different!


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 4, 2010)

Edit: woops.


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Aug 5, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> That was horrible, that vid.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're so cool being so different!


 Oh ha, sarcasm. I'm not trying to be cool, I'm just saying. It's nice to see a reviewer who isn't biased or just mean.


----------



## BlueFlag97 (Aug 5, 2010)

True that.


----------

